# Dropdown-Menü wie auf der Eclipse-Toolbar



## stern1001 (2. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche zunächst allen ein wunderschönes und hoffentlich erfolgreiches neues Jahr 2009! Hoffe ihr habt es gut angefangen...  :wink: 

So, nun hab ich mal eine Einschätzungsfrage. Da hier einige Eclipse nutzen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass der Ein oder Andere meine Fragestellung verstehen kann ;-)

Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich ein Dropdown-Schaltfläche wie sie zu Hauf auf der Toolbar von Eclipse herumfliegen erzeugen kann. Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher, ob es sich hierbei um eine angepasste JComboBox oder um einen Dialog handelt. Kann mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## hdi (2. Jan 2009)

Wenn wir von dem selben reden, ist das denke ich einfach ein JPanel, das mit FlowLayout
zwei Komponenten nebeneinander anzeigt:

Links einen JButton, und rechts daneben eine JComboBox.
Beides ohne Titel aber dafür mit einem Icon (Das JComboBox Icon zB nur ein Pfeil nach unten)


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jan 2009)

Ich glaube eher es sind 2Buttons und ein JPopmenu....
machst einfache eigene Klasse die von JPanel erbt mit 2membervariablen 2 mal JButton und 1JPopupmenu. gibst dem Panel ein BoderLayout ins center ein Button und eins in East(Pfeil) wenn man auf den Pfeil klickt geht das PopMenu auf...


----------



## Tobias (2. Jan 2009)

In Eclipse selbst ist es weder noch, die benutzen nämlich SWT.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2009)

Schon klar die Komponente gibt es aber in Swing nicht...


----------



## Guest (4. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

in Eclipse werden Toolbar mit Toolitems verwendet. Menu und MenuItems fügen das Menü hinzu.

Bsp 

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/SWT-JFace-Eclipse/Thisclasscreatesacomplextoolbar.htm

grüsse


----------



## Gast2 (4. Jan 2009)

in eclipse werden toolbars z.B. durch commands und Actions gemacht
http://www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html siehe punkt 6.4...
Um die SWT Komponente zu machen brauchst du deb SWT.DROP_DROWN Style...
Aber so eine Komponente gibt es in Swing nicht...


----------



## stern1001 (5. Jan 2009)

@all: WOW, vielen lieben Dank für all die guten Antworten. Ich hab nun einiges zu testen ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------

